# BMW ActiveE



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

The specs are worse than the leaf and it's 60k MSRP, but hey, it's lease only so why worry.

Here's the pics I took:

http://i.imgur.com/zzbzX.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/V8ZgF.jpg (Sales Sheet)
http://i.imgur.com/V8ZgF.jpg


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It seems like I've seen that paint job before...


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> It seems like I've seen that paint job before...


I never made the connection until now. Haha. Copycats!


----------



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> The specs are worse than the leaf and it's 60k MSRP, but hey, it's lease only so why worry.
> 
> Here's the pics I took:
> 
> ...



I have one. Actually, I gave up a Leaf reservation for the Active E. 

The range is slightly better on the Active E, but the major benefit is the 6.6 kw charger. The 3.3 kw charger on the Leaf is anemic by comparison.

Paint job - not a fan, either.


----------

